# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## yboika

ik ben jolanda 48 jaar 
woon in brabant heb een dochter vaan 26
ik ben getrouwd mijn hoby,s zijn legpuzzels maken en sporten 
ik ben hier om dat ik een paar jaar gelden ben opgenomen wilde eens kijken of ik zo mensen tegen kom die ik mischien ken die toen ook waren op genomen
en kijken hoe het met ze gaat 
groetjes jolanda

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Yboika: Welkom bij MediCity....een site waar mensen je met warmte tegemoet treden....Brabant daar wonen de bourgondiers toch?  :Big Grin:  legpuzzels maken is een hele kunst en het vraagt veel geduld van je...mooi, mijn zusje doet het ook...sporten is een goede zaak, maar soms moet ik ook mij eigen een beetje aansporen om te gaan... :Stick Out Tongue: 
ik hoop dat je hier een aantal mensen tegen komt die jou vragen kunnen beantwoorden...veel succes en kijk lekker rond en doe mee met sommige onderwerpen die je leuk vindt en/of boeiend.. dat is gezellig.....de 1e keer dat ik op de site was moest ik wennen en ik wist niet goed hoe alles werkte, maar nu gaat mij dat prima af en de personen zijn een beetje familie geworden....Toppie dus....
prettige dag en heb het fijn...een kostbaar iets een dochter....

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

Hallo Yboika,
welkom!!
bedoel je een opname in de psychiatrie??
heb daar 2x (vrijwillig) gezeten, omdat ik vond dat ik geholpen moest worden en daarom 2x observatie opname gehad.
heb daar veel van geleerd, maar heb ook echt vreselijk gelachen daar.....!
dus als je wat wil weten; vraag maar.....
fijne dag!
ik denk niet dat wij in dezelfde kliniek hebben gezeten, want ik ken je naam niet,

----------


## yboika

hoi ik heb even denken in het jaar 2004 in de paaz in veldhoven gezeten
om mijn rugzakje leeg te maken, mijn leven is om het op zijn zachts gezegd niet makkelijk geweest van mijn geboorte tot mijn 40e jaar zeer zwaar geweest
ik ben als kind afgestaan bio paps en mams waren niet echt goed bezig
insest en mishandeling enz daarna een hel kindertehuis daarna pleeggezin
ach ja beter dan wat ik gewend was, twee keer gescheiden eerste keer mishandeling en een kind wat niet gezond geboren was, tweede keer een traumatische ervaring wat ik nooit maar ook nooit meer wil mee maken hierdoor dus de opname paaz ik kon het allemaal niet meer verwerken, ik heb dankzij mijn geweldige jeugd
een leer probleem ik kan dus niet foutloos schrijven en rekenen is een dagelijks probleem twee jaar geleden heb ik een mega buikoperatie gehad daardoor kan ik niet meer werken ik had een verkapte eurisma in mijn buik.
eten is een probleem niet alleen door die operatie maar ook een verkeerd zelfbeeld en onzekerheid over hoe ik ben. en ik ben nu erg gelukkig met mijn huidige partner
even terug te komen op mijn hobby.s ik heb een wereld ingelijste legpuzzel gemaakt van 18000stukjes om een idee te geven hoe groot hij is ongeveer 2 bij 3 meter en 60kilo zwaar
dit even voor de vorige schrijfster 
dankje voor jullie schrijven 
groetjes jolanda

----------


## sietske763

nou dat is wel veel wat je hebt moeten meemaken....veldhove....is dat gedoe niet in Ermelo?
als je hier langer bent ontmoet je zeer zeker mensen met ook een grote rugzak door het verleden.
allemensen...wat een grote puzzel, 60 kilo..........had nooit gedacht dat er zulke puzzels bestonden.
gelukkig heb je een hobby, dat maakt het leven al een stuk beter!

----------


## yboika

nou sietske dit ligt wel ruim honderd kilometer van elkaar af veldoven is een groot drop regio Eindhoven

----------


## Flogiston

Grote drop... lekker!  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske ik weet wat je bedoeld.. :Big Grin:  .Veldhoven in Ermelo..( Psychiatrie) ik ging met de trein naar Ermelo en zat in het gebouw naast het Astmacentrum.( ik werkte toen voor het Salem Ziekenhuis)..administratie te doen voor het ziekenhuis nadat ik jaren in het Pius Ziekenhuis heb gewerkt....er gebeurde nogal wel eens wat bij die spoorlijn.... :Frown: 

Flogiston...grote drop is lekker, inderdaad ..... :Stick Out Tongue:  ook ik draai de letters wel eens om, maar soms verbeter ik het en soms zie ik het niet altijd staan....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Yboika: Een slecht leven heb je gehad wat ik lees, en dat betreur ik voor jou....dramatisch met vele trauma's....ik hoop dat je het nu wat beter gaat krijgen....

ik wens je " GELUK " en ik hoop dat jij je weg kunt vinden in deze wereld....sommige dingen zul je altijd last van houden...knap dat je hier je verhaal durft te doen...petje af....je hebt het overleefd, maar het had niet zo mogen gaan, maar helaas is niet ieder bedje gewild bij ouders en dat is verschrikkelijk.....je had eerst gewoon kind moeten zijn, en daarna genieten van je pubertijd en de tijd die er na komt....alle goeds....

IK wens je heel veel "LIEFDE" toe en kracht om verder te gaan....
wat bijzonder dat je zulke grote legpuzzels maakt....pfffffffffff  :Big Grin:  daar heb ik het geduld niet voor.....prettige dag en geniet van de zon als die schijnt...hier in Zwolle wel.....

Warme groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------

